# Frog prices



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

It has been brought to my attention that my prices may be too high. I was wondering a few things. 

1. How do you determine what to ask for your frogs?
2. How much do you think a suspected not proven 1.2 trio of Orange bastis are worth. They have not successfully bred, they are not cemetary. And they are around 6-8 years old from seaside reptiles.

Not looking to start crap or trolling just trying to clarify something for myself.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I do a search on the frog name and look in classifieds to see what they've been selling for most recently. Generally speaking - I'm in the neighborhood of the most recent pricing.

BUT - some people underprice their frogs (and there are threads to that regard elsewhere) - so you really have to make your own decision once you've gathered evidence on current trends.

s


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Like scott said I just look at what the average price is on that frog and go with that.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Generally speaking, any item is only worth as much as someone is willing to pay for it. A Picasso painting is only worth $10M if someone actually pays that much for it; if the highest anyone is willing to pay for it is $10K, then that's how much it's worth.

If you truly believe that your current pricing is what they should be worth, then you should wait until it's sold for that price. This might take some time for the right buyer to come along.

If they're not selling and they've been on the market for a long time, then they're probably not worth what you're asking for them. Their "worth" could have changed for a number of reasons; most probably because the supply of similar frogs has increased, and/or the demand for those frogs has fallen. If you really want them sold you can lower the price or ask for offers.

Just my 2 cents 

EDIT:
Also, I haven't seen your sale thread, but it might also help to sell them if you decide to ship them (some frogs are offered to locals only).


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Pictures speak a thousand words, and frogs will sell much quicker and for a higher price with them. That being said, I see Basties in the 125-175 range depending on if they are run of the mill, or striking. Obviously, proven would be more valuable. 500 would be good IF they were proven. Unproven, about 375.00 for the trio, unless they are magnificent specimens. For what its worth, and since were being frank, I saw your ad, and that was the first thing that came to mind, was, "wow, thats a bit much". But.....you know what they say? Something is worth exactly what someone is willing to pay for it. If you stuck on getting 500, it might take 5, 6, 7 weeks or more. Drop the price a little and throw up some decent pics and they'll sell within a week. gaurentee it.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Very well put. Exactly my thoughts.



pdfCrazy said:


> Pictures speak a thousand words, and frogs will sell much quicker and for a higher price with them. That being said, I see Basties in the 125-175 range depending on if they are run of the mill, or striking. Obviously, proven would be more valuable. 500 would be good IF they were proven. Unproven, about 375.00 for the trio, unless they are magnificent specimens. For what its worth, and since were being frank, I saw your ad, and that was the first thing that came to mind, was, "wow, thats a bit much". But.....you know what they say? Something is worth exactly what someone is willing to pay for it. If you stuck on getting 500, it might take 5, 6, 7 weeks or more. Drop the price a little and throw up some decent pics and they'll sell within a week. gaurentee it.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Pretty much what I figured, I did use an average of the last 6 ads which was roughly $187 a frog and dropped to $150 each since they are not proven. I feel they are worth more $375 so I would keep them, but was disappointed when people think i am trying to "take advantage". 
But I also wondered how others determined prices.

Bill


----------



## mkitchen (Dec 31, 2012)

When I was in the process of reserving some frogs from someone on the site, the price the breeder quoted me was more than I thought they were worth. He then showed me links to the last 3 sales of the same frog and they were all in that price range. Thus, I had to budge as this is what the going rate was.

Look up the last 3-4 unproven basti prices that sold and average them out. Then no one can argue with the pricing either way.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

mkitchen said:


> When I was in the process of reserving some frogs from someone on the site, the price the breeder quoted me was more than I thought they were worth. He then showed me links to the last 3 sales of the same frog and they were all in that price range. Thus, I had to budge as this is what the going rate was.
> 
> Look up the last 3-4 unproven basti prices that sold and average them out. Then no one can argue with the pricing either way.


Thanks I did and still didn't resolve issues. Hence the reason I wanted to check myself to see if i was crazy.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, but they are fairly old and after all that time, unproven. That would drop the price in my eyes even more, no? 



tarbo96 said:


> Pretty much what I figured, I did use an average of the last 6 ads which was roughly $187 a frog and dropped to $150 each since they are not proven. I feel they are worth more $375 so I would keep them, but was disappointed when people think i am trying to "take advantage".
> But I also wondered how others determined prices.
> 
> Bill


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Averagign is a good way to get an idea....but in the end, it is the seller that gets to determine the price. It up to the buyer if he wants to pay that much. Theres been MANY frogs, mostly proven pairs, that I wanted BADLY, but passed on because I felt the seller wanted to much, usualyl placign TOO much emphasis on "proven".


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Yes, but they are fairly old and after all that time, unproven. That would drop the price in my eyes even more, no?


I dont know that they were really worked with, I know I have not tried or even checked the tank, but I guess so. The thing with imports are you never know age or breeding condition. I guess it boils down to for $375 I would keep them.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Or work with them and prove them out,then you could get more.

just some thoughts.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I price plenty of things like that. Usually it boils down too, how much I buy these for? If I won't pay the price I want, I'll sell them, because that means I'd rather have the cash. 



tarbo96 said:


> I dont know that they were really worked with, I know I have not tried or even checked the tank, but I guess so. The thing with imports are you never know age or breeding condition. I guess it boils down to for $375 I would keep them.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Really good pictures really helps sell frogs. Your pics didn't show off the frogs very well and the flash made them look like they had cataracts. (I know that was just a remnant of the flash, but it still casts a doubt) 

I have seen really good pictures not only sell the frogs in an ad, but great pics can even start a revived demand for a type of frog in general.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

When I'm in the market for frogs, the reputation of the seller dictates the price.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a hard time getting pics for sure. Here is two pics of the females. I just separated all three. I needed cash but I may just keep them, they are stunning. It is sad my only assets are frogs


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I didn't see your ad, so don't take any of this personally if any of this applies/doesn't apply. I've noticed some things that often add perceived value to frogs.

1. Seller Reputation. You can be the best breeder in the world but it won't matter if people don't know who you are. That takes time, positive reviews, and activity on the forums. Expect to be boycotted if you are overly outspoken, harsh, demeaning or get in heated debates about hybridization. People make "never buy from him" lists. 
2. Seller Reputation (it counts double)
3. Clean, clear professional looking pictures are hugely helpful. That can't be overstated. 
4. The seller has to have shipping absolutely nailed down. I've passed on animals I wanted when I realized the seller had sub-par shipping practices.
5. Offer live arrival guarantee.
6. Use your actual name in Ads. People feel much more comfortable dealing with an actual human than "FrogBot2000". 
7. Use capitalization, punctuation, and spell-check. Plainly put...if you don't, you look stupid. I'm not saying you are stupid. I'm not attacking your right to communicate in text-speak. I'm saying you will look stupid.
8. Use the sales format that has been standardized for this board. It communicates all the necessary info in a compact easy-to-browse style. 
9. Answer inquiries fully and immediately. Have great communication. I'm not sure why exactly, but I've never had a problem with any seller that has great communication whereas if a seller answers emails sporadically or incompletely, it's usually the beginning of a headache.

You determine the price, but the market determines the worth. If the market cannot currently bear the asking price then you have a choice. Wait it out or lower your asking price.

That being said, proven pairs seem to go for MUCH more than unproven pairs.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Played with pics and got some good ones, mostly because I moved them


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

MUCH better photos. Those are the kind of photos it takes to get some interest in your frogs.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

It never hurts to mention why you are asking a little more for them (not saying that you are, but when you are/if you do). With pumilios it might be a bit different since you are selling to a audience that is fairly (if not very) experienced with keeping frogs. I only have Azureus to sell right now, so my audience is quite a bit more naive. I sell quality frogs, but not all the time does the person looking at my ad understand that. Your audience on the other hand probably will. Don't play it up because that is easily seen and will damage your reputation for longer than it takes to make one. Just make sure your frogs are in the best condition that you can achieve. Get good pictures (the ones you just took look a lot better) and give a little background on the frogs. The more your buyers know the better. Mention their health, color, age, etc. Put every thing out there (Be honest! Don't play them up or lie) and if they really are what you say, you will probably sell them. If they aren't then you won't.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Elliot said:


> It never hurts to mention why you are asking a little more for them (not saying that you are, but when you are/if you do). With pumilios it might be a bit different since you are selling to a audience that is fairly (if not very) experienced with keeping frogs. I only have Azureus to sell right now, so my audience is quite a bit more naive. I sell quality frogs, but not all the time does the person looking at my ad understand that. Your audience on the other hand probably will. Don't play it up because that is easily seen and will damage your reputation for longer than it takes to make one. Just make sure your frogs are in the best condition that you can achieve. Get good pictures (the ones you just took look a lot better) and give a little background on the frogs. The more your buyers know the better. Mention their health, color, age, etc. Put every thing out there (Be honest! Don't play them up or lie) and if they really are what you say, you will probably sell them. If they aren't then you won't.


Good advice. I definitely don't want a negative reputation. I think one of the problems is little is known about this trio even from who I got them from. No worries though, I will just hold on to them.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

That makes me want to buy them if I had the spare cash around! Great pics! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

tarbo96 said:


> ...No worries though, I will just hold on to them.


So worse case you have to keep a trio of beautiful healthy pumilio? Poor guy.

BTW those pictures look good. They made me want them and I'm not even in the market for pums currently. Get those things breeding.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Boondoggle said:


> So worse case you have to keep a trio of beautiful healthy pumilio? Poor guy.
> 
> BTW those pictures look good. They made me want them and I'm not even in the market for pums currently. Get those things breeding.


Right..rough.

That is the thing. I really dont care to breed them. I am bad keeping up with microfauna. I hate selling frogs and dont have the room. I have a breeding group of azureus and I don't keep up with the eggs, they always dry out. But again worse case i have some beautiful frogs...no electricity but beautiful frogs


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dane said:


> When I'm in the market for frogs, the reputation of the seller dictates the price.


This matters to me a lot also...I'm willing to pay more and buy more often from people I know about. If a frog is going for 45 each from someone I've never heard of and 55 from someone I know sells good animals and deals fairly with people I'll pay the 55. 

It often depends on how much money is involved, how hard those frogs are to get, am I willing to wait etc..etc... I'm more willing to give new sellers a chance on DB but prefer to deal with people who have had at least a few sales and no major hiccups that I know about. Outside DB like on kingsnake I check BOI and make sure people have good ratings. I may take some risk for hard to get animals and/or when not much money is involved (rarely do those 2 coincide), but for the most part I minimize it as much as possible and have yet to be burned in a deal (fingers crossed/don't wanna jinx myself!).

I personally think people tend to charge to much for pairs or "proven" animals...I think usually they go for what 4 of those unsexed frogs would go for but I think the cost of 3 unsexed is more reasonable or perhaps 4 but that includes shipping price. I will usually just buy 4-6 froglets/juvies/young adults before buying a pair...I may have to wait longer for breeding, or pick up an extra animal later but It is hard to part with 300- 500 for 2 frogs when I can get 4-6 for that price and probably get a pair. Whether or not they are good group frogs matters too. I'm more willing to pay the higher cost for a pair if the animals are going to be kept as a pair because they aren't good group frogs...but if they are group frogs, well then... i want a group of them


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm sorry I'm late to the party here...

The frogs in question are offspring of parents from the mid-2000's imports, meaning either SR or Seaside reptiles. 

They are not 6-8 years old, they are probably almost 2 years old at this point, as I raised them from froglets myself. Hope this helps.

Its my opinion that they are at least worth $125 each, and being that they are adults maybe more.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

oh crud. I thought they were older. I thought they were bred right after the parents were imported. That may make a difference.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

It would make a difference, I would say worth about $375-400 on the trio, about the same as imports.



tarbo96 said:


> oh crud. I thought they were older. I thought they were bred right after the parents were imported. That may make a difference.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Cleaned and treated imports... Qt and vet bills for wc animals cost money, assuming you're doing it right


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry, yes, not fresh WC...but acclimated guys that won't die on you. 



cbreon said:


> Cleaned and treated imports... Qt and vet bills for wc animals cost money, assuming you're doing it right


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> It would make a difference, I would say worth about $375-400 on the trio, about the same as imports.


If I was in the market for these frogs... that price, especially if that was the total shipped would seem fair to me.

If 375 shipped seems to low...maybe 400 shipped.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Nah, $375 without shipping is fair....thats how much acclimated WC animals would cost. 



Dendro Dave said:


> If I was in the market for these frogs... that price, especially if that was the total shipped would seem fair to me.
> 
> If 375 shipped seems to low...maybe 400 shipped.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Nah, $375 without shipping is fair....thats how much acclimated WC animals would cost.


I'm poor...I look for deals


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Dendro Dave said:


> I look for deals


We've noticed Dave, hahaha



> Nah, $375 without shipping is fair....thats how much acclimated WC animals would cost.


and if they are sexed they would be more, no? If not let me know when you find a 1.2 sexed basti trio for less than $400... Maybe if you're buying WC animals, sexing and treating yourself, but a sexed cleaned, basti trio would definitely be at or above $400.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I appreciate the input. The ones for sale now sexed are $400+ a pair. I have seen for cheaper but not as nice as these.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Is there a distinction between "fine spot" bastis and others? I have only seen that applied by a few people, but do you think it increases/decreases prices?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

cbreon said:


> We've noticed Dave, hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> and if they are sexed they would be more, no? If not let me know when you find a 1.2 sexed basti trio for less than $400... Maybe if you're buying WC animals, sexing and treating yourself, but a sexed cleaned, basti trio would definitely be at or above $400.


LOL...living ghetto fabulous in a mobile home, does that to ya 
I haven't even been able to bring myself to spend the money on the pink plastic flamingos I've wanted to put out front for years!









Oh good point about the sexed LTC...I can see the price being higher, around 400.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

tarbo96 said:


> I appreciate the input. The ones for sale now sexed are $400+ a pair. I have seen for cheaper but not as nice as these.


And if I sold at 375 for a trio would that not be undercutting? Remember these are a sexed trio just not proven.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I sell frogs for whatever I think I can get. If I'm not in a hurry a little higher. If I am in a hurry a little lower. I don't feel bad because I always use the money to buy more frogs. Usually I'm in a hurry though because I already have plans to spend that money on some other frogs.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

In my opinion I would like to see the more experienced Froggers trade around offspring of their area frogs. For example, trading sylvatica between keepers to expand the bloodline, instead of asking $400-$600 a pop.

D


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I guess this thread was motivated by some conversations that were had here in Florida, a friend of mine asked me what I thought of Bill's group of Basti's he was selling, I told him I did not know of them but find out what type, age and if they had produced and I will give my input. The answer came back that they were 6 year old Cemetary's that had laid eggs but never produced a tadpole, I told my friend to pass and I guess he and Bill had some spirited debate. The good news is that Bill now knows what he has and is selling and that info can be used by the buyer to better manage the frogs. Fine Spot Basti's as they are called by some mostly have come from Oz, he got a group from Seaside in the early 2000's and they do consistently produce fine spot all red/orange animals. He and I have had several conversations around the fact these could be RFB but Oz did not feel comfortable calling them that.
Craig did your animals come from OZ? As for what they are worth, that is subjective but they are really nice animals and unique, 2 year old animals are certainly in their prime. Too bad you can't get them going Bill, I am sure you would have no problem getting rid of their offspring on a regular basis.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Mark. Thanks for chiming in. I told him they were not cemetary.


----------

